# Angeln in Rhodos



## marco_die (28. September 2017)

Hallo,

ich fliege anfang November nach Rhodos. Lohnt es sich eine Spinnrute mitzunehmen und Brauche ich zudem eine Angelerlaubnis? Oder ist das Angeln ohne Schein erlaubt?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Fr33 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Rhodos*

Moin Marco,

 les doch mal im folgenden Thread quer mit: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220937

 Da gibts die meisten Infos 


 Ich war vor 10 Tagen auf Kreta. Hab Cuda, Hornhecht, patz. Hornhecht und nen Bonito gefangen. Alles vom Ufer mit der Spinnrute.

 Ne Lizenz brauchst du da nich. Einfach angeln! Allerdings brauchst du nen gescheiten Platz. Irgendwas mit Struktur und abfallenen Kanten (heisst am Flachen Kiesstrand würde ich jetzt weniger fischen wollen). Hafeneinfahrten, Molen, Anleger, Landzungen usw... sowas musst du suchen.


----------

